# Legal Stopover Ballinamallard near Enniskillen



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I've tried to put this in the database but although I searched for it and couldn't find it, it's coming up as a duplicate when I try to enter it. I'll try again next week but in the meantime here's the info for anyone touring there at the moment.
Ballinamallard United Football Club have a motorhome stopover.
It's behind the clubhouse on a gravelled area which can't be seen from the road, and is lit at night. 
It's in a residential area on the outskirts of a large village, which has a couple of small supermarkets, restaurants and pub.It's an easy walk to the centre by a well lit footpath. Tap water is available but I'm not sure what other facilities as we didn't see anyone in the morning when we left.
Follow the A32 north of Enniskillen signposted Irvinestown then take the B46 to Ballinamallard. Thefootball club is on the right and if you follow the signs for the clubhouse you will see a motorhome parking sign. GPS is N54.41441 W 7.60013


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I don't know why its coming up as a dup because according to the map, their's no site there at the moment,

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats a weird one, just tried to add it and comes up with 16 x duplicates.  

One for Nuke, I'll give him a prod.

Pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i think maybe the first time you tried to enter it there was an issue and then that entry was partially stored in the database and then we had another 15 copies of it,

I have deleted all the partial entries so should be good to input now


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try again now


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

mccni have had this as an overnight stop for some years.

be advised that the football club have been promoted and they will be building a new stand over the summer. parking may be at a premium due to this building work.


----------

